# Have duck tape will travel.....



## karissa (Mar 10, 2004)

Well, the picture turned out ok but the car isn't doing so well.


----------



## mrsid99 (Mar 12, 2004)

So how did your vehicle get so "worn" at the corner?
 BTW, it's "duct" tape.


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 12, 2004)

BTW, it's "duct" tape.[/quote]


lol, sid leave that girl alone.   



md


----------



## karissa (Mar 12, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> BTW, it's "duct" tape.
> 
> 
> lol, sid leave that girl alone.



Wow, if only you knew my history for being a HORRIBLE speller.  Duck, duct, quack, gray, foul meet tape... whatever you want to call it... it's all the same to me. ;-)

Weeeeeellll.... Short and simple... Try and follow this...  Frozen over window.... on coming car with no headlights....  dumb blonde.... gas peddel... and one fun right through a ditch.

Did you get it?


----------



## Chase (Mar 12, 2004)

:shock:


----------



## karissa (Mar 12, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> :shock:



Something close to that... I never saw it coming...


----------



## mrsid99 (Mar 12, 2004)

So now I feel bad for mentioning it....I trust you're well?


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 12, 2004)

she didnt tell you about her wooden leg?


md


----------



## karissa (Mar 12, 2004)

mrsid99 said:
			
		

> So now I feel bad for mentioning it....I trust you're well?



By all means, don't feel bad.  I would not have posted the pictures under bloopers if I didn't expect jokes.  Heck.. I turned the whole thing into a joke.  Yes, I am well.  It has been 2 weeks since that happened.  The car still looks like that right now but we are still working on it.

I had the normal whip lash for a day or two but after that I was back to normal... well.. normal for me whatever that may be.


----------



## karissa (Mar 12, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> she didnt tell you about her wooden leg?
> 
> 
> md


 :lmao:  :smileys:   Thats a great one MD!


----------



## doxx (Mar 14, 2004)

> she didnt tell you about her wooden leg?





> lol, sid leave that girl alone.



 :crazy:


----------



## karissa (Mar 14, 2004)

hehe


----------



## markc (Mar 15, 2004)

Hope this helps.


----------



## karissa (Mar 15, 2004)

:lmao: Ok... so I'm just old fashioned then.  That or its the military side of me showing.


----------

